# NM type cable for 0-10VDC dimming



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

I am wiring a stick frame building type V (no attempt at fire rating whatsoever) commercial space. All wired in NM/Romex. Is there an appropriate 18awg 2 conductor cable for 0-10VDC dimming signal? I assume it has to have 300V insulation to share the same junction boxes as the 120V conductors. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Fire alarm cable has a 300v rating. And there are some other small gauge control cables with insulation ratings up to 600v.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The other option you can use is 12-2-2 NM cable it will have two conductors in conventaial marking ( common is Black and white ) and second set will have a stripe along it so you can use second set for 0-10V dimming system.

but yes there is some other cable you can use in small size too but I dont have the type listing with me.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The 18/2 that's made for security and etc. has 300V insulation. 

http://www.southwire.com/ProductCatalog/XTEInterfaceServlet?contentKey=prodcatsheet398

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Southwi...3R-Shielded-Security-Cable-57573144/202316266 

The shield might help prevent picking up induced voltage on the dimming circuit.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

frenchelectrican said:


> The other option you can use is 12-2-2 NM cable it will have two conductors in conventaial marking ( common is Black and white ) and second set will have a stripe along it so you can use second set for 0-10V dimming system.
> 
> but yes there is some other cable you can use in small size too but I dont have the type listing with me.


crazy expensive way to do it


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

farmantenna said:


> crazy expensive way to do it


Yes I am aware of the cost but I dont use that type of NM cable often over here either.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

joe cool said:


> I am wiring a stick frame building type V (no attempt at fire rating whatsoever) commercial space. All wired in NM/Romex. Is there an appropriate 18awg 2 conductor cable for 0-10VDC dimming signal? I assume it has to have 300V insulation to share the same junction boxes as the 120V conductors. Any suggestions? Thanks.



Look at 725.135(K) for the types of Class 2 circuit cables that can be used. 
If the wiring shares the same junction boxes look at 725.136(D)(1).


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Just use thermostat/bell wire. It's rated for 150v. If you are still concerned about the voltage difference, run your fixture purple/grey wires outside of the fixture and splice to the bell wire outside of it. At the switch end, splice scraps of 600v wire to the 0-10v leads/terminals and splice again to the bell wire outside of the box. 
Or you could just use 12/2 romex for your switch leg and 14/2 romex for the 0-10v. Certainly cheaper then 12/2/2.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

any industrial pvc jacket control cable will do the job.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

oliquir said:


> any industrial pvc jacket control cable will do the job.


That's what I do. 16-2, 18-2 SSTP Belden cable, Fire alarm cable, thermostat wire, chime wire, whatever's handy. As long as the cable jacket says CL2 on it, you're good.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

I bought the 18/2 shielded security cable someone linked to earlier. Project has already been inspected without, I just thought it would make sense to add provision for 0-10VDC dimming as I see more and more LED fixtures are available with this option.
Thanks for all the help.


----------

